
Helm Values Schema Generation - karuppiah7890
https://github.com/karuppiah7890/helm-schema-gen
======
verdverm
We use Cuelang instead for many many reasons, 'cue export' provides
sophisticated merging and correctness guarantees. 'cue import' will turn
existing config / schema formats to Cue and if you are really adventures, try
cue get to do the same to Go

~~~
karuppiah7890
I'm checking out Cuelang! :) Thanks for mentioning about this. In fact, I have
noticed that there are lots of tools around configuration management now a
days, though I have not tried any of them really. For example -
[https://github.com/open-policy-agent/conftest](https://github.com/open-
policy-agent/conftest) . Let me give Cuelang and others a try and also, I
wouldn't try to reinvent the wheel. My aim was just to provide
values.json.schema if people want to use helm's feature. Looks like there are
external standalone tools that can help with config validation for any DSLs.
Nice

------
karuppiah7890
Planning to use Helm (github.com/helm/helm) v3's values.schema.json feature ?
You can generate it instead of writing it from scratch

